# WhatÂ´s the best long-lasting powder foundation for very oily skin?



## Andi (Jan 9, 2011)

*My skin:* very oily T-zone, normal on the cheeks. The only liquid foundations to last all day on me are usually the ones that are specifically marketed to be long-lasting

*What IÂ´m looking for:  *a (preferably pressed, but IÂ´m not dead set on this) powder foundation with medium coverage &amp; a matte finish that will last all day while still looking as natural as possible*. *

IÂ´ve been reading reviews on Beautypedia on powder foundations for oily skin. It seems like Makeup Forever Duo Mat is a great option for very oily skin. Has anyone with oily skin used this?

MAC Studio Fix Powder is another one that gets great reviews, I used it several years ago, but I canÂ´t remember if it lasted all day on my skin. Plus, my skin has gotten oilier since the time I tried Studio Fix.

Any experiences with Duo Mat &amp; Studio Fix or other product recommendations from my fellow oily skinned ladis?


----------



## YoursEvermore (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm not sure about any powder foundation, but the Make Up Forever Mat Velvet Plus is supposed to be really good for oily skin.

Also, have you considered using a facial primer? That will give lasting power to _any _foundation, regardless of the type.


----------



## Andi (Jan 10, 2011)

I had the MUFE Mat Velvet Plus foundation a few years ago, but thereÂ´s something about the texture/finish I didnÂ´t like. I donÂ´t quite remember what it was, but it doesnÂ´t matter cause I found my HG liquid foundation  (Estee Lauder Doublewear) anyway.

And I do use Milk of Magnesia as a primer, which is the only thing that actually does control my oil (no other primers IÂ´ve tried so far do, my skin just loves producing oil I guess lol, even more so since I started using Retin-A). But I still find that I need a really good long-lasting foundation, not just any foundation (that goes for liquid and powder)


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Jan 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *My skin:* very oily T-zone, normal on the cheeks. The only liquid foundations to last all day on me are usually the ones that are specifically marketed to be long-lasting
> 
> ...



Yes  I have the MUFE Duo Mat Powder, and its good at controlling oil.Its an OK product I would say.My face do get the shiny t zone after 4 hrs of wearing this powder. Previously I use Mac Studix Fix, works equally good, but since Im off the BC pills last month, my skin had changed dramatically and oozing more oil!

I opted for mat powder and got MUFE Mat Velvet foundation too.

Dissapointed wt the foundation, my T zone got shiny after 2 hrs wearing it. So nay for that

btw andi, ur skin got oilier after using the retin A? Same thing happened to me few yrs back when my derm changed me into higher dosage of retinol, my skin got soooooooo oily and terrible breakouts appeared everywhere till I had to go on accutane and shut the oil production, it cleared everything.


----------



## Andi (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the input, bronze_quickz! IÂ´m kinda leaning towards the MUFE powder over MAC Studio Fix, just because I can get the MUFE powder from Sephora. If I donÂ´t like it I can take it back...not sure if I can simply return stuff to MAC though.

And yes, my skin got noticeably oilier since using Retin-A. IÂ´ve read a good number of reviews from people who experienced the same thing, so apparently itÂ´s not a rare "side effect". ItÂ´s annoying, but Retin-A has some documented benefits and it has evened out my skintone sooo well, so IÂ´ll deal with the oiliness. And I had oily skin before, so IÂ´m used to blotting my face all the time anyway


----------



## okaymichelle (Jan 11, 2011)

I've used both the MAC one and MUFE. I prefer the MUFE because it didn't feel as heavy as the MAC one did on my skin, and also I felt like the finish was a lot more natural. But neither of them lasted on my oily skin all day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> After changing up my skin care routine though, my skin is less oily and I went back to using MUFE and it does last for maybe 6 hours before I get oily again. I know Sephora also has a matte powder foundation that is very comparable to the MUFE one and for a lot cheaper!!


----------

